# Wasserpest und Tausendblatt pflanzen



## red clouds (20. Okt. 2009)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand eine Pflanzanleitung zu Elodea canadensis (__ Wasserpest) und Myriophyllum (__ tausendblatt --> http://king1sebastian.piranho.de/Lexikon1/lexikon1B.html#Myriophyllum) geben. Ich habe zwei dicke Batzen bekommen und habe sie, da sie schwimmen, einfach mal in Wasser geworfen in der Hoffnung, dass sie Brutknospen bilden, welche zu Boden sinken und dann im nächsten Jahr wachsen. Das sieht allerdings merkwürdig aus, die Pflanzen wirken irgendwie "unbeholfen" wie sie da auf der Wasseroberfläche umherdümpeln. Muss ich sie in Körbe pflanzen? Wenn in welches Substrat? Oder soll ich sie an Steine festbinden und versenken?

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## red clouds (20. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Tausendblatt pflanzen*

Ach mist, falsches Forum. Kann das bitte jemand verschieben?


----------



## red clouds (22. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Tausendblatt pflanzen*

So, die Wasserpest ist jetzt auf den Grund gesunken, ich denke da kann ich sie dann auch lassen, aber das Tausendblatt treibt immer noch auf der Oberfläche herum, was soll ich mit dem machen???


----------



## Annett (22. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Tausendblatt pflanzen*

Hallo Stefan.

Was steht denn zum Tausendblatt in Deinem oben geposteten Link? 



> Vermehrung:
> Die Pflanze wird vermehrt, indem man Triebstücke abtrennt und sie dann an Kieselsteinen festbindet und am Teichboden verankert.


Quelle siehe auch oben


Und so habe ich es gemacht - einige Stengel, Schnippsgummi drumrum und daran noch einen Stein gefestigt. Das Ganze vorsichtig über gewünschter Pflanzstelle ins Wasser gleiten lassen und fertig ist die Pflanzung.

Exakt genauso habe ich es auch mit Wasserpest und __ Hornkraut (__ Hornblatt) gemacht. Fkt. problemlos, wenn man etwas Geschick und Geduld hat.


----------



## Bebel (22. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Tausendblatt pflanzen*

Hallo Stefan

Wie Annett schon geschrieben hat, ist es am besten diese Pflanzen zu versenken.

Die wachsen bei mir nur, wenn sie sich im Schlamm in der Tiefe etwas verwurzeln können.

Ich habe die Pflanzen mit einem Bindfaden an einen Kieselstein gebunden und damit versenkt. 

Wie gesagt - nur in der Tiefe, dort wo Schlamm ist wachsen die wirklich gut.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## Teicher (27. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Tausendblatt pflanzen*

Hallö Stefan,  Wasserpest u. Tausendblatt sind sehr gute Sauerstoff spender.  Recht und gut.  Aaaaaber,  immer schön auslichten.  Nach ein- zwei saisonen nimmt dieses zeug total überhand.  Heuer musste ich drei voller eimer davon "entsorgen" hat mir das Hertz weh getan, vor allen wenn man die preise sieht.  Jedenfalls viel spass noch.
Jimmy


----------



## rut49 (28. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Tausendblatt pflanzen*

Hallo Jimmy,
Biete deine "Überschüssigen" nächstes Mal hier an, du wirst sehen, es gibt immer dankbare Abnehmer.
Zum entsorgen ist´s doch viel zu schade!!!
:cu Regina


----------



## waterman (28. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Tausendblatt pflanzen*

Hi,
bei mir wuchert das __ Hornblatt bis Ende September auch wie jeck.
Ich mach es so:

Nehme ein paar Stengel schlinge einen Strumpf, mit Sand gefüllt um das Ende und lege den Strumpf in einen kleinen Blumentopf, den ich dann versenke. Nach kurzer Zeit, wenn die Stengel zu lang sind und sich die Triebe auf der Wasseroberfläche ausdehnen, nehme ich den Topf raus, kürze von unten die Pflanze und versenke aufs Neue. Dadurch hole ich ständig viel Biomasse aus dem Wasser.
gruß
Wil


----------



## Lichti (28. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Tausendblatt pflanzen*

Moin,

also Wasserpest und __ Hornblatt würde ich abnehmen wenn jemand zuviel davon hat 

Müste man auch verschicken können  ,muß auch nicht umsonst sein das gute Grün


----------

